# Steam Password Recovery



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

heute habe ich das System meines PC neu aufgesetzt und musste mich nach der Installation von Steam einloggen. Da ich das Passwort nie brauche, hatte ich es vergessen und habe die Passwort Vergessen Funktion benutzt. Nun habe ich eine Mail bekommen und muss einmal einen Code eingeben und zum Zweiten eine Frage beantworten, die ich nicht verstehe. Hier die Mail:

_Dear Steam user (account name: XXXXXXXX),_

_This is an automated message generated by Steam account administration to help you reset your Steam password._

_Please enter the following code into the 'Verification Code' field of the 'Forgotten Password' dialog. (Enter the code exactly as written. You can use copy/paste operations to enter the code):_

_XXXXXXXX
_ 

_*Please also enter the *answer* to the following question into the 'Secret Answer' field of the same dialog:*_

_* What did customer support last reset your passphrase to?*_

_IMPORTANT: Please do not reply to this message to attempt to reset your password -- that won't work. You must enter the above information into the Steam application._

_Signed,_

_The Steam Support Team
To contact us, send email to email@support.steampowered.com_




Ich kann zwar englisch aber habe keinerlei Ahnung was die von mir wollen und was ich da reinschreiben muss...


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Wollen die nicht nur wissen, zu welchem Passwort der Support das letzte Mal dein Passwort zurückgesetzt haben?

Komisch formuliert finde ich :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

hmm, also Steam setzt ja die Passwörter nicht zurück, sondern man muss einen Code eingeben und sein Passwort selbst wählen. Den Code vom letzten Mal (monate her wahrscheinlich) weiß ich ganz sicher nicht mehr...

Und wenn ich mein letztes Passwort wüsste bräuchte ich die Funktion ja garnicht.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Was anderes würde für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben. Schreib sonst doch mal eine Mail an den Support und frag nach was die von dir wollen. 

Ich wüsste jetzt auch wirklich nicht was man da hinschreiben sollte. Wurde dein Passwort schonmal zurückgesetzt, bzw. hast du schonmal das PW vergessen? Da setzt Steam ja bestimmt ein Buchstaben/Zahlenwirwarr vor, welches du dann ändern kannst. Das sollte ja eigentlich gemeint sein. Und ich finde es doch schon sehr unwarscheinlich das jemand das behält :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was anderes würde für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben. Schreib sonst doch mal eine Mail an den Support und frag nach was die von dir wollen.
> 
> Ich wüsste jetzt auch wirklich nicht was man da hinschreiben sollte. Wurde dein Passwort schonmal zurückgesetzt, bzw. hast du schonmal das PW vergessen? Da setzt Steam ja bestimmt ein Buchstaben/Zahlenwirwarr vor, welches du dann ändern kannst. Das sollte ja eigentlich gemeint sein. Und ich finde es doch schon sehr unwarscheinlich das jemand das behält :>



Ich setze es so ziemlich jedes Mal zurück wenn ich Windows neu draufspiele, da ich es immer wieder vergesse^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

passphrase != password

Ich habs nicht mehr im Kopf, ob Steam sowas besitzt aber wenn doch: Geheimfrage. Anscheinend wird die bei Steam wenn man ein neues Passwort erhält resettet bzw. man muss sich ne andere zulegen. Vielleicht ist das gemeint. Ob es stimmt keine Garantie, aber ne Phrase besteht nunmal aus mehr als einem Wort weshalb die Geheimfrage doch relativ naheliegend ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

ne das hab ich schon probiert.

Naja, ist nicht mehr nötig. Gerade eben bin ich nochmal alle meine Passwörter durch, und ausgerechnet mein "schlaustes" hat funktioniert: xxxxx^^ Habs auch schon geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (9. Februar 2010)

GANZ böses Foul... NIEMALS deine Passwörter veröffentlichen. Auch, wenn sie nicht mehr aktuell sind oder geändert wurden...

In der Mail wollten die wissen, warum dein Passwort zum letzten Mal zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

"What did [...] reset to?"

Wo wird denn da nach nem Grund gefragt? Außerdem muss es dazu ja eine eindeutige Antwort geben, da man das ja in ein Textfeld unter das Passwort eingeben musste, also kommt das denke ich net infrage.


----------



## aseari (9. Februar 2010)

Ach verdammt sorry, hab mich verlesen... Okay, dann haben meine Vorposter Recht, die fragen nach dem alten PW. Aber das ist unlogisch find ich o_O


----------

